# 65 GTO door glass mounting rubber seal



## hitekcm (Jan 9, 2011)

Working on my doors now and have removed everything and have had no problem finding replacement parts with the exception of the 2 flat thin rubber, vinyl? pieces that go on both sides of the glass where the flat steel parts sandwich on both sides of the glass and the 3 bolts go thru w/nuts on other side to secure the glass to the glide mechanism.
The rubber is flat about 2 plus inches wide ,thin and runs the length of the glass.
Anyone know where to buy or where I could get the stock to cut out my own?
Also first time trying to change the riveted on rollers, have tried several ways to smash the rivet but have not perfected it. Is there a better way ? I don't have any fancy presses. Thanks Guys:confused


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Had the same issue when I restored my door glass. None of the regular parts suppliers had or even knew what I was looking for. I found an old Steele Rubber catalog and found a profile that matched the rubber strips that you are looking for. Keep in mind we are talking about a completely flat rubber strip for one side of the glass and a molded piece for the other side. The molding on the top edge of the rubber strip covers the top edge of the raw steel glide mechanism. When I called Steele I do not believe that they even knew what the profiles were for. For the two windows take a rough measurement and add some for waste. This material is sold by the foot. Use your old strips for templates to punch holes for the bolts. I am sorry but all my catalogs and receipts etc are in storage and cannot recall the profile part numbers. While you are at it check the condition on the window rear track, (located next to the door lock) these are usually worn and need to be replaced otherwise the glass will start to become scratched upon opening and closing. This is not reproduced and you will have to use a generic fuzzy and glue into place. Trick is to get the remnants of the old track liner out of the track. I had to burn mine out with an acetylene torch, sand blast and repaint. The front track fuzzies are sold by the parts suppliers and easy to install. This is a worth while part of the restoration as your windows will be much easier to operate. Good luck.


----------

